# Waterproof Hoodies??



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guys, ive been boarding a few years, I go to the French Alps, I always see boarders in hoodies and I want one to mix it up a bit, are they special types? surely there not just normal hoodies that get wet and stuff? is there waterproofs you can buy and if so where?? thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

softshell hoodies are what you are looking for. Burton has a few, Quiksilver has the TRice hoodie and I have the ThirtyTwo hustle sofshell


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I have one from sessions that i got a few years ago. Not sure if they still make them but im pretty hard on clothes and its lasted 3 years and i wear it all the time.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Under Armour makes hoodies too:thumbsup:


----------

